# Extended battery



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

I went to Verizon premium retailer and bought the extended battery and cover. I believe its around 2750mah. I have been surprised at the length it lasts..not very much longer than stock. I am wondering what battery would be best choice for long battery life,that will fit in the extended back I have. Any suggestions please mention, links, anything. Thanks.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

not an extended battery person, but it should last 2X as long (since it is over twice as large)
so there is something wrong. did you calibrate the battery? charge to 100%, use until dead, place on charger until 100% without touching it? this may fix your problem. it should definitely be a VERY noticable difference.

FWIW, the HTC rezound battery is slightly larger but fits under the stock battery door. i have heard good things about it as well.


----------



## Lohk (Dec 13, 2011)

slimpirudude said:


> I went to Verizon premium retailer and bought the extended battery and cover. I believe its around 2750mah. I have been surprised at the length it lasts..not very much longer than stock. I am wondering what battery would be best choice for long battery life,that will fit in the extended back I have. Any suggestions please mention, links, anything. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Get the app "BatteryCalibration" off market(root required)

1st charge to 100%

2nd open "BatteryCalibration" and click button and it will wipe your battery stat's.

3rd unplug your phone and use it till it dies.

Now your calibrated for the extended battery.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

slimpirudude said:


> I went to Verizon premium retailer and bought the extended battery and cover. I believe its around 2750mah. I have been surprised at the length it lasts..not very much longer than stock. I am wondering what battery would be best choice for long battery life,that will fit in the extended back I have. Any suggestions please mention, links, anything. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I use extended battery and it last much longer than twice of the stock battery, you really need to calibrate your battery if its not lasting longer(as per instructions from post above)


----------



## tcpsyn (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah calibrate that and give it some charge cycles. I frequently get near 2 days or normal use with all radios on.


----------



## mystakilla (Jul 17, 2011)

I keep two extended batteries with me, I get approx 14 hours out of each battery.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

extended battery works amazing. When I'm on aosp with the zoom kernel and with help with indcredicontrol amazing battery life! If you don't get double battery life calibrate with battery. 
This is how I do it
Step 1. charge your phone wait tell it's green or in tell says 100%
Step 2. Turn off the phone while it's still charging when it turns green wait 2 minutes. 
Step 3. do step 1 and 2 tell the phones light stays green. While turning on and off the phone.
Step 4. wipe the battery status MANUAL. don't use an app. Does not give you the accurate battery calibration.


----------



## mystakilla (Jul 17, 2011)

Or just get a wall mount charger that can charge batteries to full charge without the phone.

Works great for me, only issue sometimes is not having it fully charged in time by next day cause I work long hours.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## z28 justin (Jul 11, 2011)

I can get a full day out of my extended battery, and that's with heavy data usage, lots of Pandora and internet browsing.


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

z28 justin said:


> I can get a full day out of my extended battery, and that's with heavy data usage, lots of Pandora and internet browsing.


Me too. Extended battery lasts WAY longer than the stock battery. Also, calibration of your battery can be useful but is never a necessity. Your system will catch up with your battery stats after a few cycles anyway.

Drunk texted from my MIUI Thunderbolt.


----------



## jwa0042 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thats strange, i've hit over 72 hours on a charge, with light use and almost all wifi.

Still over a day with heavy use. Running CM7 with imo lean kernel in normal mode.


----------



## afrchutch (Dec 21, 2011)

I got 17 hrs yesterday with the extended battery and ate up 50% with HEAVY usage. SoaB 1.04, Ziggy kernel, and OCed at 1.3 ghz. 4G most the day too. Something is wrong with your situation.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

slimpirudude said:


> I am wondering what battery would be best choice for long battery life


just get one of these LOL


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> just get one of these LOL


XD

Drunk texted from my MIUI Thunderbolt.


----------

